# So you want to be a door gunner on a huey?



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Official US Army training flick.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWqfn95TWjI_


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nifty video. Right up to the lizard eating part, I wanted to be a door gunner.

Geo


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 28, 2015)

I went thru a program similar to that at Ft. Rucker, Alabama, in 1970.

I don't remember eating any lizards, though with the chow hall food then, you could never be sure just what you were eating.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2015)

I was a door gunner/crew chief. Just not on Huey's but on Blackhawks.

I actually wanted Huey's, but they where phasing them out.

Over 1600 hours in the Blackhawk though including 600+ combat hours. Probably my most favorite job I have ever held. So many great memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Apr 1, 2015)

Great shot. BTW, hope the liquid by your left foot is an oil spill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2015)

Tracker said:


> Great shot. BTW, hope the liquid by your left foot is an oil spill.



It sure is not from me...


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2015)

Hats off to all those who volunteered to go into harms way, especially the helo guys. Lotsa guts required.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 18, 2015)

Always amazed me that no one ever thought to arm those big lumbering Hueys right from the start. Landings were elevator with a cut cable but nothing could get them up rapidly. This must have been filmed early in the war. Some of the M60s still hanging from bungee cords and those "HERE I AM - SHOOT ME" uniforms with patches, rank stripes, bright white name tape and bright yellow US ARMY tape and cleaned and pressed on top of it.
Initially we flew in VNAF H-34s with Vietnamese pilots. Holes cut everywhere to reach components, pink hydraulic fluid everywhere, one exit door made it tough though that big 9 cylinder engine up front provided some ground fire cover. Poor pilots sitting 15ft in the air made great targets


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

